# My trip to Monza



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Just got back from what I can only call an EPIC trip to Monza.
Journey was immense with a collection of mountain passes that I described as "a 150 mile lap of the Nurburgring", leading onto Milan to then enjoy a breathtaking day at the Monza F1 circuit.

I really hope the Swiss and Italians understand how priveliged they are to enjoy such roads in their own countries as they appear to be laid out personally by the patron saint of hairpin bends. 

Monza as a race circuit is spectacular - it's certainly the fastest circuit I've ever driven on and this particular event was pracically a no-holds-barred event with hardly any rules in place. Cars were rubbing, barelling into corners 3-4 abreast, driving straight across chicanes if the speed was too high - it really was an adrenaline fuelled event that had me giggling like an idiot.

As a circuit, it's brutal on the brakes as there are many instances where you are hard braking to 2nd gear speeds from 160MPH + speeds. Proud to see Harry in his Superleggera dominate the circuit as he was clearly the fastest driver out there. He knows I let him lap faster than me as he rewarded me by allowing me to drive his Gallardo across the streets of Milan on a Saturday night, an experience that has been etched into the vaults of my memory forever. I'll never forget the sound of an angry V10 ricocheting countlessly across narrow, cobble street walls echoing throughout the labrynthine streets of Milan like a pinball going through its channels.

And the women.....

Driving the car then into the Bulgari hotel/restaurant and throwing the keys at the valet was icing on the 50 euro cake.

I've now been looking at Gallardo prices.

Even being stopped by the delightfully friendly Swiss police did nothing to dampen my spirits.

Harry and I then enjoyed a trip back to the disgustingly depressing UK where we were greeted by the M25 in typical fashion. I left Milan at 8.30am yesterday morning and arrived in the UK at 8.00pm - that's over 12 hours driving, 800 miles, in one, long, elongated sting. I'm shattered.

Enjoy the pics, not many of track action - too busy driving it 

Most were from in car, so apologies for boredom factor for some, but the scenery should say it all!!

[PICS MOVED BELOW]


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

fantastic! Looks like you had a very memorable time


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Now that is scenery!

What's the red thing stuck to your windscreen?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Vips said:


> Now that is scenery!
> 
> What's the red thing stuck to your windscreen?


Oh, a huge lump of rock flew from a car in front and smashed my widscreen on the circuit. It's like a bullet hole.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I too have been to Italy last week. And although I was only driving my Diesel Company B1tch I enjoyed it really much. I can only imagine how much fun it would be to do it in cars of such a high calibre. 

Marc


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

That reminds me of driving around in Japan without the round abouts. Lovely scenery.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what speed and what was the fine Cem


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Been to Switzerland several times, and just love this place. 

The roads there are nothing like the UK, and in a league of their own, even in the whole of Europe!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent, i love to see posts like these. I bet Harry`s Lambo sounded good in the tunnels.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Reposting write up 

"Monza". There, that should do it.

I've been intending to do a trip to Italy in my GT3 ever since I bought the car in Jan 2007. It's been over 18 months of unparallelled ownership and I simply cannot think of anything that could replace it, short of another one (and yes, I'm looking). But this trip to the legendary Monza race circuit started to nurture itself in free fall fashion about 7 months ago.

A friend contacted me by text message "Monza, July". It was all the words I needed and in my haste, I was the second person to sign up for it. Not only was Monza on the cards, but we were to travel via the Simplon Pass in Switzerland, do Monza, return via the Nurburgring and come back home thoroughly ****ed.

Day one was, as first days always are, an exciting, adrenaline fuelled occasion. Date and time set, we all meet at the Euro-tunnel to commence the first part of our journey. 30 Porsche's, Ferrari's and Lamborghini's are always a treat for onlookers as when you're in such an electric group of cars, everyone's a showman and revs, blips and throttle nailing becomes obligatory. Once through, we're on our way through France cruising through the Autoroute at relatively low speeds.

Europe has wizened up to the UK exodus that occurs weekly and it's no longer a green card zone where speed limits don't apply and the police are simply tourist attractions. Big fines are common with impounded vehicles and overnight stays in lockups a frighteningly frequent occurrence. After first hand tales of totalitarian law enforcement, we are acutely conscious of our speed. Well, for a while at least.

With so many potent cars on tour, it's not long before the speeds gently start to ascend and whatever the lead car sets is almost immediately followed by the cars in tow. A short while later, radio's are going and 5 cars have already been pulled over by the French police. We rein our enthusiasm back in again and make a steady beeline to the Swiss Alps.

It's near impossible, and often discouraged, to maintain a large group of cars in convoy as we attract an unfeasibly large amount of attention. We are not gumballers or Cannonballers and would actually hate to be associated with the neanderthal, retard activity of racing across the continent. We blame them for the recent rise in harsh policing of European roads, and not without merit. They are dangerous, carefree and boisterous and their lack of any financial sympathy means a speeding fine is simply a road toll. As a result, it's not long before we splinter into a group of 5 cars.

As the breathtaking vistas of the Alps in the French/Swiss/Italian region begin to draw themselves, the hypnotising landscape soon ensures that despite sat-nav technology being what it is, a closed road means we fast become lost in back roads that sat-nav simply doesn't recognise. And so begins the most incredible two hour detour I've ever experienced. What I can only describe as a 150 mile lap of the Nurburgring, we are tossed from side to side as the hot sticky asphalt melds our tyres to become Siamese in an astonishing balletic dance that has us across the finest mountain pass roads I've ever experienced in my life - bar none. Fast sweeping 130mph roads meet with tight, 2nd gear hairpin tracks as we negotiate turn after turn after turn.

At the peak of the summit, we park our cars and look across Lake Geneva with sweaty palms, beating hearts and the focused clarity only adrenaline can provide. If I were to die right now, I'd be happy and only now do I truly recognise the term "motoring nirvana". That night, in Switzerland, I am often awoken just before drifting off as visions of late braking, understeer and miscalculated turns pull me back from sleep in nightmarish fashion as I desperately try to fight off residue adrenaline. It appears to be a common malady over the next few nights.

Day two and we're making our way to Milan in Italy, but not before we negotiate the legendary Simplon Pass. Our enthusiasm is apparent in our somewhat optimistic speeds through the beautiful valleys of Switzerland and unbeknownst to us, we'd gone through a Swiss speed trap and as we came to the end of the Autoroute, the Swiss Police force had kindly decided to throw us a welcome party by way of presenting a full force of armed personnel. How utterly delightful!

Conversing in French appeared to soften them and they turned out to be friendly and polite, despite the incredibly expensive fines. As I handed over my Am-ex, they ripped the slip in half and gave me a discount from 400 Euros to 150 Euros. Splendid chaps even posed for a photo! In total, from our group of nine cars, we estimate a windfall of approximately 4000 Euros - not bad for an hour's work. We even made it on to the Swiss Police website

Following the signs to Simplon, it's difficult to imagine anything beating my experiences of the day before and my fears are largely realised as despite the odd moment of freedom between bends and overtaking opportunities, there are seldom moments of solitude as the road appears to be filled with slow moving traffic generated by lorries and coaches. Reaching the summit, the sudden drop in temperature is violent and t-shirts are no longer appropriate. It's a disappointing experience but I imagine it had a very hard act to follow from the day before. In its stead, we enjoy spaghetti bolognese on the peak with a cup of coffee.

As we migrate en mass through to the Italian border, the police and carabiniere do their best to remind us that they have been following our exploits across Europe and have strategically placed mobile speed traps from here to our destination in Milano. Turned out to be a sombre drive across the early part of Italy, but the incredible sights and heavy traffic removed any temptation regardless. There was still a lot of entertainment, or rather, entertaining to do! The traffic found great delight in our convoy and we aimed to please by the repeated show of engine song and bravado. Oh, a word of warning. If you've a Gallardo Superleggera in tow, tell him to get to the back of the convoy. Suddenly, GT3's become decidedly average.

Day three and it's Monza time, but not without some interesting Milano culture. It's 7am and I'm making a solitary early morning departure from the hotel to get to the race circuit in good time as my rear pads need changing. As I approach a non-distinct corner in my travels, I notice an attractive woman standing on the side of the road. She's got the smallest mini-skirt you can imagine, long slim legs and beautiful dark hair that has fallen down one side of her face. As she sees me she holds out her thumb in a polite request for a lift and as I slow down for a closer look, I clench my anus in fear, let out an involuntary yelp and drop a gear as I notice her cheekbones are a little too pronounced for the female variety. What attracts all the trannys to Milano is anyones guess but for the remainder of my time in Milan I reserve my judgement in 'women' until I'm absolutely sure.

Monza is the fastest race circuit I've ever driven on. It's a combination of absolute throttle and absolute braking with no in-between. There's no coasting, no feathering of the throttle and certainly no pussyfooting. It's a power circuit for sure and the Superleggera shows the rest of the group a fast set of heels with its power advantage, balanced handling and outright competence. The GT3's are also very well suited to the circuit, but it appears the Lamborghini is playing home terms today. Brakes are eventually destroyed by many people in the group as frequent braking down from 160MPH to 30MPH over and over again takes its toll on anything other than the most effective race prepared braking systems.

With the distinct lack of legislation and regulation in central Europe, there's a much more primitive and uncontrolled nature to track-days. With no overtaking rules and only a polite request to not bump into anybody, it's not long before it becomes race-like in its concept. Often we're three abreast leading into bends in a race to outbreak each other and there are many instances of contact between cars - something I've not experienced before. Regardless, it makes it exciting and the fast paced race environment becomes competitive and risky, adding to the unique experience of Monza.

As always, I take my car away from the circuit early to avoid mishap. The car is not without injury though as a huge rock is thrown from the tyres of a GT2 in front and catapults itself directly into my windscreen, creating a 5 inch thick bullet-hole. I'm optimistic about it anyway as I needed a new screen having suffered many stone chips.

A sauna, jacuzzi and swim is followed closely by a fantastic meal at the Bulgari restaurant hotel in Milan. It's an ostentatious affair that has all the glamour and glitz you'd expect from one of the finest diners in the heart of the fashion capital of the world. As we try to distinguish escort from wife, the evening is made complete as I drive Harry's Gallardo back from Bulgari to our hotel. Driving through the heart of Milan in an Italian bred supercar is an experience I will savour for the rest of my life. As legends have it, I am greeted, cheered and championed as I ensure all ten vertically opposed cylinders are heard by the entire populace of Milan as I send glorious 5ltr notes ricocheting across tight, narrow cobble lined roads like a sound byte trapped in a pinball machine. Each corner has its voluntary marshal gesticulating the famous "wind-it-up" request only happily reciprocated by my right foot punching a hole through the footwell. Disappointment follows as we approach our hotel where my decidedly average white GT3 sits sulking in unloved fashion.

Day four and I'm travelling home. Harry and I leave the rest of the party to their devices as they plan and scheme the next leg of their journey to the Ring and then to Spa. For me, I've done both those tracks to death and frankly, I'm shattered. I drive the entire journey home to the UK in one sitting, covering 850 miles in just under 12 hours non-stop. I manage 3 fuel stops and a baguette in the car whilst driving at an average of 120MPH the whole journey, where appropriate.

I'm at home and the car is in need of TLC. I've booked it into the car clinic, it's getting a makeover by my detailer and will soon sport a new windscreen. This is the epic journey of 2008 and I will take this to my grave.

Next stop, Imola?

Enjoy the pics, not many of track action - too busy driving it 

Most were from in car, so apologies for boredom factor for some, but the scenery should say it all!!

*Day 1 - France + Switzerland*

























































*Day 2 - Switzerland*

















































































































































*Day 3 - Monza*

























































*Day 4 - The journey home*


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Cem.

Please don't ban me as I'm going to have to call you a lucky GIT!  

Have to say that doing what you have just done has been a dream for me, taking time out, driving around Europe and having fun in fast cars :thumbsup: 

Well done Sir :smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great write-up Cem, looks like you lot had an amazing time! JEALOUS!!


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Talk about rub it in 

As I have said earlier, fantastic! Every single part looks as good as the next. And to think people fly on aeroplanes and miss out on all of this scenery


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice write up mate as usual, nothing I can add to what you've said except to cover the Hotel Monza.....

On the face of it the place sounds innocuous and very suitable. We're driving at Monza, this is near the circuit and has plenty of parking. Ha, thats about as good as it gets. Turns out its the Hotel Motel Monza with the emhasis on hos...Local call girls phone numbers were conveniently located by the phone and the porn channels we're free. This place clearly rents by the hour! Stayed there the first night but shuffled off to a better establishment for the last night. Not least so I could park the Lambo next to Cem's Porsche outside and put it squarely back in the shadow of the Italian bull. Hey, we're in Milan!

I had a ball on this trip, it had it all, I was still buzzing this morning...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i wish Cem has given the tranvestite the lift, then got nicked for speeding and locked up, and i'd been a fly on the wall when Mrs Cem took the phonecall from prison.

lol

mook


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

quality pictures.... some people have all the luck

well done, looks amazing


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

If only my gearbox wasn't broke....................or if only I'd got an invite.

lol


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

beautiful trip and great pics. Next Time you will come in Swiss or Italy, if you want, send an PM so we can meet. I live in Novara near Milan.:wavey:


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing trip!

Thank you very much for sharing. I'm going to post your messages on our private Motorsport forum if you don't mind ... I need to convince everybody we need to do something like that too. Won't be really hard.

Thanks again for the posts. Really made my day!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Fantastic trip guys,I'm so jealous,I gotta drive across Europe before I croak.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> If only my gearbox wasn't broke....................or if only I'd got an invite.
> 
> lol


Cool trip there, I just never understand why the fortunate and brave allways need to travel with their own kind around . . . I mean at least they could have invited Moly for the bravest participation . . . unfortunately there is allways the uncertain following you , if Moly drives behind you . . .


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

There's something surreal and amazing about driving around on European roads in a nice car!

Awesome post blowdog. Do you write professionally? Well "penned" detail of your trip, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Jealous is definitely one of the words that spring to mind! :chuckle:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow!!..thanks so much for sharing. What a memorable trip, and great write up of the experience. I'm so jealous.. :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tokes said:


> There's something surreal and amazing about driving around on European roads in a nice car!
> 
> Awesome post blowdog. Do you write professionally? Well "penned" detail of your trip, if I do say so myself!


you think thats good, read his review of the R35 and the GT3!

mook


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice in every aspect!

You could have at least smiled for the camera Cem.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

moleman said:


> or if only I'd got an invite.
> 
> lol


Some of us aren`t in the circle of trust :bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Some of us aren`t in the circle of trust :bawling:


 . .you mean the trust of maney!:chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Would a GTR have made it 3000 miles?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Cem..... you make me sick .... end of.

( sick with envy that is  )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Would a GTR have made it 3000 miles?


i think moley proved that the other week

lol

mook


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Would a GTR have made it 3000 miles?


Not on one tank of fuel ........ :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Would a GTR have made it 3000 miles?


I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Would a GTR have made it 3000 miles?


I wouldn't trust mine to make it! She didn't make it to Spa las time.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing.


The real issue with moly doing 3000miles in the GTR behind a bunch Super cars is:
not When his car will break down, but What will happen to the other cars around him if it breaks:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

GTR's break down ? Your crazy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

LMFAO bajie


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Spot the Boy Scout ..... :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Obviously none of you as that sign is not the regulatory 45m away from the back of the car


----------

